# Sticky  i ran som dude in a civic



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

tonight coming home from work i called some dude out in a civic, i dont know what year it was, but it was a newer one 96-97? and i dont know wether it was an EX DK or LX, i do know it was manual and had an intake and exhaust, i have a 96 sentra gxe(auto) with cai and exhaust, i beat him by a car lenght all the race down, until he downshifted and took off, but not by a lot, what do u guys think? my win right? since i didnt downshift(i consider downshifting cheating)


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

How is downshifting cheating?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

well, first of all my friend, lets say, u have a manual car, and u race a car in an automatic, u already have the biggest advantage of all, and if you cant beat the automatic like that......then downshifting is a coward's way out..........


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

lets say we are both crusing at about 40 mph, im in 4th gear already, say you punch it, what do you want me to do?? stay in 4th?? Im going to put it in 3rd because that gear would give me more power than 4th. 2nd would also give me more power but im at 40mph soit scares the shit out of me when i do that.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i think you can take second upto about 60-65....


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

i see your point, u dont wanna lose, but look at it this way, say were at the track, lined up.......1/4 mile run, i have a stick and u have an auto, boom we take off..........the auto cant do anything, he's on D, shifting by ECU, while me on the other hand have a manual redlining the fucken thing, i would get more power off the powerband just like that, we have the same mods, but i cant beat him fair and square?????? (meaning 1st 2nd, 3rd gears, no downshifting) shit, if I wanted extra power, i coulda used my NOS.... (one more thing that is interesting, i have a bad fuel pump so i wasnt flooring the pedal, close, but not)


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

2nd gear on any 90 and up car will take you to at least 62.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

i know i can take it up to 65 in 2nd gear. I was racing a celica and i got all caught up that i forgot to change gears and it was stuck at 65. I was just saying i didnt want to because it sounds really nasty and the car jerks so much.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i have done the same thing.....forgot to shift and 1 time i forgot to throw overdrive back on...lol not good


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

when you apply 1/2 throttle the tranny automaticly downshifts so you get to down shift and i dont i cant help it you got an automatic but i will take full advantage of my manual


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

nissanracer805 said:


> *i see your point, u dont wanna lose, but look at it this way, say were at the track, lined up.......1/4 mile run, i have a stick and u have an auto, boom we take off..........the auto cant do anything, he's on D, shifting by ECU, while me on the other hand have a manual redlining the fucken thing, i would get more power off the powerband just like that, we have the same mods, but i cant beat him fair and square?????? (meaning 1st 2nd, 3rd gears, no downshifting) shit, if I wanted extra power, i coulda used my NOS.... (one more thing that is interesting, i have a bad fuel pump so i wasnt flooring the pedal, close, but not) *


Ok, so you're saying if you have a manual you're spozed to leave it in a higher gear to make it fair? Wouldn't that kind of defeat the purpose of having a stick? The whole point of having one is to get power when you want it, or need it... case in point, a race. And also, most cars do not get full power of the engine by redlining... most dynos do not show cars having full power potential all the way to redline. Anyways, to say downshifting is cheating is kind of dumb, cuz it's like saying that because someone has an intake and exhaust it's cheating to race someone stock... if you don't want to race someone, then don't. Why do you think people do 5spd conversions in cars? I'm not trying to flame you or anything, but it's not cheating to be driving a stick instead of an auto.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

hold up, i aint trying to sound dumb or nothing, but i guess u just dont get it. of course manual transmission engines are cool for racing.. for example, two cars race, and they are both manual, by all means, go ahead and downshift the motherfucker all u want!!!, and that would be cool cuz the other guy can downshift his shit too! but if i drive a manual transmission car and i race a car in automatic(slow.....case in point) and that auto is kicking my ass, then i just got my ass kicked, nothing else to do, if i have downshift to beat him or catch up, then that fucks everything up, i guess what i'm trying to say is that my car is better than his, if mine were stick, i woulda downshifted too and smoked his ass, end of discussion, besides, i coulda downshifted my auto to 2nd if i wanted too, but didnt so when he shifted back into gear, i caught up to him and passed him, thats what i'm saying, is even tho he downshifted his shit,I STILL CAUGHT UP AND KICKED HIS ASS!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

Ok, well at least you won, that's all that matters.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

haha, this thing got all complicated, so lemme just clear it up, we were at the light, we took off, i was beating him by a car length for some time, then he downshifted, caught up 2 me and passed me by a car and a half, but when he upshifted back into gear, i slowly caught up 2 him and beat him, i guess i made it sound like he beat me .....by him downshifting


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

now im confused. so you were at a dead stop, you took off, he was up shifting and he then down shifted!?!


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

nissanracer805 said:


> *haha, this thing got all complicated, so lemme just clear it up, we were at the light, we took off, i was beating him by a car length for some time, then he downshifted, *


Hmm? Let me analyze this:

we were at the light
- stopped I presume
- he would be in first gear

we took off
- light turns green
- he takes off in first
- shifts to 2nd
- and so on

then he downshifted
- he was not racing you
- he realized you were trying to race him
- he downshifted to race
- he spanked you

Street racing is stupid. 
This is not a win. 
You changed your story twice.
You won, then you lost, then you won.  
WTF?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

no no no, we were at the light, both of us stopped, the light turn green, we take off(racing) i take an advantage of 1 car length from him for about 1/4 of the race, he then downshifts, to catch up 2 me, and passes me by half a car length(then he upshifts back) when he does this, i catch up 2 him(still racing) AND PASS HIM ONCE MORE TO TAKE THE WIN!!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i am sorry i am a little stupid but i have to ask this...

when racing why downshift if you were not already driving...


what i mean is if i stop at a light and i have my 5 soeed and i am ready to race...
i am going to redline every gear so whats the point of down shifting if you already got all out of every gear?


I thought you only down shift if you are already doing like 40 and someone zooms by you and you want to catch up///


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

something like that, to tell u the truth, i dont know why this dude downshifted, he was already redlining the damn thing...


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

thats the thing that bugs me about your story. have you ever driven a 5 speed? if you are hitting redline in 3rd (just an example) and you down shift to 2nd, you will hit the rev limiter at about 10k rpm and slow you down(while jerking like crazy) really quick.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

deception se-r said:


> *...if you are hitting redline in 3rd (just an example) and you down shift to 2nd, you will hit the rev limiter at about 10k rpm ...*


True, so true!  

The whole story is just plain odd.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

i've driven a six speed, but i see what u mean, the story does seem odd, but how do u explain me beating him by a car length and then him passing me up by half a car length and then me catching up and passing him by again......and i know he was trying to catch up 2 me.....couldnt of been nitrious..could it? sure didnt hear it..............................by the way, i really dont mean to sound like a dick when i say shit like this or nothing, i guess what i'm saying is that IN MY OPINION if a car has 125HP as base(manual) with an intake and exhaust and the other car has 115 base(auto) with same mods....... the manual car should have a HUGE advantage in this race, but in my case he didnt, his car might of not been tuned....iono, i just thought it was cool. didnt mean to flame manuals over autos...i was just referring to this race and only this race..


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Its not so much on horsepower but a lot of other factors contribute to it, such as power to weight ratio.


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Its not so much on horsepower but a lot of other factors contribute to it, such as power to weight ratio. *



Thats why i love my 200 hah its tiny!!!!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

well put it like this, say you two were at a drag strip manual and auto and you take off. No one at all is gonna down shift, ask anyone whos been to the strip. but there is one way this can happen and the only way i thought of it is like this.......he takes off and shifts at like 3500 rpm(so obviously he didnt get it all out on that gear) so when he was racing you, he realized that he doesnt know how to race a manual so then he had to get his power back from the downshift.....problem solved- the guy your racing doesnt know how to shift correctly


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

yeah, i dont think he knew how to shift, first gear, i heard him redline, and second gear he shifted at normal rpm, and i dont know what happened, but i guess he was experimenting??


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

guess he was experimenting? more like guess he was losing  would have been a nice race if both of you were redlining or in your case just flooring it but if he downshifted and killed you then god knows what he would do if he shifted correctly...damn hondas


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoPC said:


> *
> 
> True, so true!
> 
> The whole story is just plain odd.  *



I smell, someone loosing and making a BS kill. sorry but you just contributed to the hall of shame..

lol..


----------



## LudeSER13 (Aug 29, 2002)

confused......maybe you don't know this, but i'm just wondering what gear did the civic started? third gear then downshifted to second? auto tranny downshifts too when you floor that thing. i agree, odd and kinda funny.........


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

well, i'm not mechanical genious or nothing and i'm not to sure how transmissions work.................all i know is that we took off from a light, i got the jump for about 100 feet(beating him by a car length) he then catches up and passes me by half a car length, then i pass him up and as soon as i pass him up..........he slows down, so i say 'what the f*ck" and stop too, we were only going at about 75mph...........


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

i think he was toying with you man.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

yeah, i think he was playing w/ you. you guys probably have the same power, and the nissan weights less.... but his being a stick, i highly doubt you could get any kind of a jump on him, i try to race w/ my friend all the time (he has a brand new RSX base) and for the life of me, i cannot get a jump on him doing anything from neutral-dropping to brake flooring it or anything. he was probably driving normal, saw (or heard, at least) that you were trying to race, downshifted... passed, saw you pass and slowed down, cuz it was a waste of octane


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

*not playing, trust me*

this guy wasnt playing with me.......i know this for a fact, thats all it was, him downshifting so that he doest stay behind me, that was his only way out, to downshift and pass me.....unless he didnt think i was gonna race and i got a take off on him and he tried to play catch up? but we took off at the same time, we were even for about 5 seconds off take off.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Face it dude, you lost, nothing else to it. If he had to downshift to beat you, thats not cheating or anything, its using your engine and its tranny to its advantage. I do that all the time and sometimes i win, sometimes i dont. Utilize what you got.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

*didnt mean to say cheating(wrong word used on my behalf).......*

ok, this thread sucks now, because u guys werent there to see it and its hard to explain, now, i didnt lose because if i did, i wouldnt of posted this thread... the race was a long one, long enough for both us to upshift and long enough for him to downshift and damn long enough for me to catch him back up. end of story


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

to clear things up, he shifted to early in one of his gears and then when he realized his power loss...he downshifted to grab his power back, as i stated before YOUR engine had to shift everything correctly if you floored it like you said. maybe you won for that stretch but if he was driving that civic shifting every gear at 6500 or whatever he would have beat you no questions asked. can we mark it a tie? this would make him feel a little better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

*i dunno*

haha, i guess that would make me feel a little better..lol. i'm no racing expert or nothing, i'm just telling u what happened, but i really dont consider it a win since he DID pass me up...haha......just trying to make conversation


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

deception se-r said:


> *2nd gear on any 90 and up car will take you to at least 62. *


ok, so this is incorrect. my 94 bmw 325is hit 55 at the rev limiter in 2nd.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

*LET ME STRAIGHTEN THINGS UP*

OK, THIS IS THE THING, I'VE NEVER EVER DRIVEN A MANUAL CAR EVER, SO I DONT KNOW HOW THEIR TRANSMISSIONS WORK, NOW WHAT I DESCRIBED WAS WHAT I SAW THAT NIGHT...LOL....NOW IF MISSHIFTED OR WHATEVER, THATS HIS BAD, NOT MINE.......UMMM. U GUYS PROLLY KNOW MORE ABOUT TRANSMISSIONS SO WHATEVER


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

its a tie


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *its a tie *



lmao


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

gotta draw the line somwhere


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: LET ME STRAIGHTEN THINGS UP*



nissanracer805 said:


> *OK, THIS IS THE THING, I'VE NEVER EVER DRIVEN A MANUAL CAR EVER, SO I DONT KNOW HOW THEIR TRANSMISSIONS WORK, NOW WHAT I DESCRIBED WAS WHAT I SAW THAT NIGHT...LOL....NOW IF MISSHIFTED OR WHATEVER, THATS HIS BAD, NOT MINE.......UMMM. U GUYS PROLLY KNOW MORE ABOUT TRANSMISSIONS SO WHATEVER *


On page 2 of this thread, about halfway down...you said you have driven a six speed car...i'm assuming a six speed manual because six speed autos are pretty damn rare i believe...

Can you clear this up?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

moderator....close thread please....lol...jk


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

ok so the guy never dorve a six speed... thats ok...

maybe the civc wsn't racing you at first but then when he saw you trying to put it on him downshfted and hit it thats the only way i could see this happen


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

yeah, maybe i misnterpreted this as a race, when it wasnt, he was prolly driving fast like me, and as he saw me driving fast, he prolly wanted to put me to shame and downshifted to put me out of my misery, i'll take it as that.. oh and by the way, on page 2 when i said i've driven a six speed, i did drive one for about 15 mins(learning) but didnt learn and still dont know how


----------



## AlphaSpeed (Jun 23, 2002)

Dude...youre a fucking moron...you got smoked by a honda, which is pretty damn shameful....you lied...and you made excuses...so you just need to shut the fuck up bitch. End of story


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

AlphaSpeed said:


> *Dude...youre a fucking moron...you got smoked by a honda, which is pretty damn shameful....you lied...and you made excuses...so you just need to shut the fuck up bitch. End of story *


Dude just shut the hell up and watch the language towards the other users because he made a mistake so dont put it on him, thats a little rude.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

yo, i aint pissed at his reply towards me, its all good. anyways, shameful to lose to a honda?? hondas can be tuned to be some of the fastest cars out there, and i did make a mistake and didn't notice it ........ u prolly went out and bought The Fast and The Furious DVD and now you think youre a street racer.......so change your name to VinDiesel......................you cant even believe this guy, check out what he told me on AIM :

Sk8dude455: 1st off..you dont knoe the first thing about racing, 2nd you got smoked by a STOCK Honda...so SHUT THE FUCK UP
NissanRacer805: stock honda?
NissanRacer805: READ THE THREAD DUDE, HE HAD AN EXHAUST AND INTAKE
NissanRacer805: STUPID DUDES LIKE U WHO DONT KNOW HOW TO READ COME BACK WITH STUPID STUFF LIKE WHAT U SAID
NissanRacer805: STOCK HONDA
Sk8dude455: ALL HONDAS HAVE AN INTAKE AND EXAHUST DUMBASS
NissanRacer805: DO THEY COME WITH AEM COLD AIR INTAKES STOCK??
NissanRacer805: WITH PERFORMANCE CAT BACK EXHAUSTS? DO THEY COME LIKE THIS STOCK??


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

well he must be a genuine newbie to not know what the potential of a honda can be, if you know the right stuff about an engine and arent the typical ricer then you will have a nice running honda, to nissanracer805- he could of had anything under that hood, it all depends, ya win some ya lose some.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

AlphaSpeed said:


> *Dude...youre a fucking moron...you got smoked by a honda, which is pretty damn shameful....you lied...and you made excuses...so you just need to shut the fuck up bitch. End of story *


So i bet you can beat every honda out there?? How about Adam Saruwatari's 8 or 9 second (i forgot) Acura NSX?? How about Stephen Papadikis' 8 or 9 second civic SI?? 

DIDNT THINK SO!!!!

It doesnt matter what kind of car you have, what matters is how much power your car puts down on the rollers, how low your 1/4 mile times are, and how good you look while doing it. 

*merely my opinion, you may not agree with all of it*

AlphaSpeed just shut up, dont disrespect anyone like that, think before you speak and in this case, type.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

*this is enough*

alrite, this is cool already.....this thread went way off subject.....its true that this is a nissan forum but doesnt mean u have to come in here and talk bad about honda/acura/mitsubishi or any other manufacturer, even KIA....every manufacturer has their own line of cars, different in many ways......i mean, you can have a heavily modded car with supercharger and nitrious and still lose to other stronger STOCK cars........


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: this is enough*



nissanracer805 said:


> *alrite, this is cool already.....this thread went way off subject.....its true that this is a nissan forum but doesnt mean u have to come in here and talk bad about honda/acura/mitsubishi or any other manufacturer, even KIA....every manufacturer has their own line of cars, different in many ways......i mean, you can have a heavily modded car with supercharger and nitrious and still lose to other stronger STOCK cars........ *




well said


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

guys guys guys (and girls if there are any reading) just got done reading everything, im feeling a lot of hating going on were all part of the same club here..... NissanForums.com if you forgot. I think everybody should just try to be a little nicer, if you really think about it the guy in the honda either dosent know how to race or made a mistake, racing is racing stick or auto, if an auto wants to race a stick he better be very confident. Anyways everybody needs to have some "nissan bonding time" isnt that why we all joined to have have some sense of nissan commradery, i think thats how you spell it. well anyways everybody have fun and be carefull when street racing, you could hurt yourselves or someone innocent, just last week girl i know, well her boyfriend hit a tree and her the passenger broke her neck. ok well bye bye now.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

I can't believe this thread is still going....let's stop the hate.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

break the silence, stop the violence


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

ihateloops said:


> *ok, so this is incorrect. my 94 bmw 325is hit 55 at the rev limiter in 2nd. *


well i guess i should have said most cars then. i have personally not driven a bmw so i cant argue with that, but most cars will take you to at least 62 in second so that their 0-60s look better in car mags like car & driver and others like it that use that as a measurement for a cars performance.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

yeah, violence sucks man, and that dude is right, we all joined this forum for a sense of belonging, since we are almost like outcasts in the world of racing.....we should be here to support each other, and if an argument were to arise, lets settle it in a cool way....like mentioned earlier, the dude in the civic might of been a newbie, maybe even his first race or what not......i'm no pro either at racing, nor will i ever be i think....


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Awwww... listen to the guys bond and fix a mess Bravo to all of you....Now, let's get back to business/bragging


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

"It's not how you stand by your car, It's how you race your car!"

-Edwin

LOL! this thread is hella funny......


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

NissanRacer,

You are the biggest fucking idiot ever. 
First off downshifting is not cheating. When you punch it in your automatic you are downshifting.

Secondy if you are racing your already at a high RPM. If you downshifted you'd hit your rev limiter and slow down.

Next.... What really happened is he did what I do to all you little ricers. Let you win off the line, then press the gas pedal down a little bit and blow your doors off as I rip by you. Then we shift into a higher gear later to watch you do a Ricer Fly-by thinking you won the fucking race.

Your beyond idiocy. And on top of that you drive a peice of shit. The fact that you include "racer" in your name is a JOKE. Try Stupid Asian as your user name It's a lot more suiting. Do you ever go to the races at Orangethrope and Harbor (Fullerton) by any chance? I'd love to come whoop your ass if you do.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

nissanracer805 said:


> *tonight coming home from work i called some dude out in a civic, i dont know what year it was, but it was a newer one 96-97? and i dont know wether it was an EX DK or LX, i do know it was manual and had an intake and exhaust, i have a 96 sentra gxe(auto) with cai and exhaust, i beat him by a car lenght all the race down, until he downshifted and took off, but not by a lot, what do u guys think? my win right? since i didnt downshift(i consider downshifting cheating) *


I only read through about a page and half and chose to respond.

heres what really happend.

You took off like you were racing, and he didn't realize it. So he "downshifted" as you say. He passed you and then let off - you then did a ricer fly by to try to save some face. end of story

nice "kill"


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

*yuo= pwned*

Honestly, you have got to be the most stupid piece of shit ever to walk the face of this earth. 

Two things that make you a stupid fucking ricer:

1) When you floor the gas, your car will either downshift, or it will stay in gear. If your car doesn't downshift, then it sucks to be you, and you should've bought a standard instead of whining when you got sand in your vagina.

2) You can shift automatics manually. Leave it in "1", it will wrap out, push it into "2" at or near redline. Once 2nd gear wraps out push it into "D" and it'll shift into 3rd gear. I know it's a hard concept to grasp, but I'm confident that your ricer fucktard mind can concieve what I'm talking about if you think about it for awhile.

Tazer, nuts, end of story.

p.s. my little Civic will hand your your ass from a stop, roll, or in reverse.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

I don't know which forum you're all coming from, but the show's over. You can keep your comments to yourselves.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Also, there's no need to continue this stupidity by creating new threads. They will just be deleted.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

IH8URICERS said:


> *NissanRacer,
> Do you ever go to the races at Orangethrope and Harbor (Fullerton) by any chance? I'd love to come whoop your ass if you do. *


A different topic, but what night are the races here? Are they serious money races or the dumb street races? What time does it start happening?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

test?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

added this to the forum because great threads like this - put this site on the map. even if it was started by a straight dipshit. LOL


----------

